# -s 127



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

I was just reading and now I'm affaid I might of screwed up...

my 40gb drive died in my Directtv HDVR2, sosome on on there hooked me up with a image, and put it on my old 60gbHD, but I think I messed up the command, I got it up and working, but will I have problems... The command I used was 

mfsrestore -s127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/(name of image) /dev/hda

I didn't put a space between the -s127, will this cause a problem?


----------



## Conklin (Feb 12, 2005)

The_WRAiTH said:


> I didn't put a space between the -s127, will this cause a problem?


Yes.

Conklin.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Conklin said:


> Yes.
> 
> Conklin.


Yeah, I figured it would, so I already went ahead and redid it, man, so now I got it doning the reset & delete everything (says can take up to an hour) then I got to wait for the 6.2 update again... figures.... I know I should of just printed out the docs instead of writing them down, couldn't tell if there was a space or not... I'm such a dumbA$$


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Dude, you should have made a backup of your box, then restored that copy with the -s 127 option.


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

Also, you don't need the "-r 4", because your HD is under 250GB.


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

Conklin said:


> Yes.
> 
> Conklin.


Wanna bet?


----------



## Conklin (Feb 12, 2005)

ocntscha said:


> Wanna bet?


Would the missing space in the -s127 only cause that part of the restore command not to work or would the entire thing fail?

Conklin.


----------



## The_WRAiTH (Apr 8, 2006)

kschauwe said:


> Also, you don't need the "-r 4", because your HD is under 250GB.


opps, was just following the doc's that's what they had for the command line... That wouldn't hurt any thing would it?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I never had a problem using the space or not, the swap was on the disk ether way. You can check this out by using the command pdisk -l /dev/hdx x=your new HD a,b,c,or d look for the swap file size, will show as 127m, An original TiVo drive will show as 128m.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> An original TiVo drive will show as 128m.


Wanna bet?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mick66 said:


> Wanna bet?


If you do a PDISK -L /DEV/HDX That what I did, sorry I forget the /DEV in my last post.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> An original TiVo drive will show as 128m.


Like I said - wanna bet?
Some original drives will have a 128mb swap, but that depends on the model. The SA S2 models before the 540 only have 64mb and I believe the SA S1 models have 32mb. So while my 540 does have 128mb, my 140 and 240 only have 64mb. There is no reason to believe that the any of the other older models would have more than 64mb either.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mick66 said:


> Like I said - wanna bet?
> Some original drives will have a 128mb swap, but that depends on the model. The SA S2 models before the 540 only have 64mb and I believe the SA S1 models have 32mb. So while my 540 does have 128mb, my 140 and 240 only have 64mb. There is no reason to believe that the any of the other older models would have more than 64mb either.


You are correct again I was talking about 540 and above units as that all I have worked with.


----------

